# Christmas Fattie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I am making a Christmas Table Center Piece. Will be frozen and thawed day before use. It is a fattie taken to another level.


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats awesome !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

DUDE!!!! You are killin me!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Entirely too much time on your hands.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

reminds me of this.. except i'd rather eat what you made. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xc5wIpUenQ


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

you can supply the centerpiece at my party anytime Paymaster. Fantastic idea


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Still say you got too much time on your hands, but that will may an eye-catching conversation centerpiece. Nice!!!!!


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

I gained 5 lbs just reading that  ultimate tailgate cake right there


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

More bacon!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

A friend on another board has dubbed this The Meat Wreath! Think that is what I will call it.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Needs to sot a bottle of Aspirin and a bottle of Lipitor next to that centerpiece soze folks can git some quick relief JIC


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Pay, About the same cook time as a regular fattie?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> Pay, About the same cook time as a regular fattie?


Took about four hours for this one, but then I had two 6 pound butts soaking up the heat too. I would say if smoked alone it would take three hours.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Lit'l decoratin! Meat Wreath awaits the knife!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Seems everyone liked it!!!!!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Paymaster since you seem to like the sauages so much you need to look at the Scotsh egg .... take hard boiled egg wrap it in sauage and deep fry , split open add horseradish


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

O Shin Rin said:


> Paymaster since you seem to like the sauages so much you need to look at the Scotsh egg .... take hard boiled egg wrap it in sauage and deep fry , split open add horseradish


That is so good!! I haven't had that in years!!!! Brings back great memories.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> That is so good!! I haven't had that in years!!!! Brings back great memories.


Never done them or had them before, but I have seen them on the web. Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I DID MY FIRST FATTIE TODAY. IT DIDNT TURN OUT AS GOOD AS YOURS ,BUT IT WAS MY FIRST ONE AND ITS STILL AWESOME. NEXT TIME ILL USE MORE SAUSAGE AND LESS CHEESE.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> I DID MY FIRST FATTIE TODAY. IT DIDNT TURN OUT AS GOOD AS YOURS ,BUT IT WAS MY FIRST ONE AND ITS STILL AWESOME. NEXT TIME ILL USE MORE SAUSAGE AND LESS CHEESE.


Did the cheese make its escape?My first one was a mess!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

THE CHEESE MADE A RAPID EXIT. I GUESS I DIDNT USE ENOUGH SAUSAGE, NEXT TIME ILL USE 2-3 LBS. AND 2 LBS. OF BACON SO I CAN SEAL IT UP TIGHT. IT WAS STILL GREAT AND DIDNT LAST BUT ABOUT 30 MIN..


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> THE CHEESE MADE A RAPID EXIT. I GUESS I DIDNT USE ENOUGH SAUSAGE, NEXT TIME ILL USE 2-3 LBS. AND 2 LBS. OF BACON SO I CAN SEAL IT UP TIGHT. IT WAS STILL GREAT AND DIDNT LAST BUT ABOUT 30 MIN..


Got to press down on the edges and force the layers of sausage together or that cheese is gonna get out. If there is an unsealed seam, it is gone!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Ill try again this weekend with the scottish egs as a side. Im going to get this down, it sure is good.


----------

